# Who's the oldest



## bhubha (Dec 1, 2011)

So, who is the oldest member of this site?

I will start off by probably limited the number of responses - I turned 69 a little over two months ago.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2011)

You win so far.


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 1, 2011)

Beat me by 4--you win.


----------



## BriBish (Jan 30, 2012)

yippee its not me, you beat me  by 8


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 1, 2012)

I turned 50 in April, but i still think like a 32 y/o politically incorrect smartass!


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 1, 2012)

I turn 20 in April... I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2012)

g/re/p said:


> I turned 50 in April, but i still think like a 32 y/o politically incorrect smartass!


My commiserations g/re/p! I am a couple of years older than you, but it appears I am still way down the list from the oldest.

Oddly enough, I also feel like a 32 y/o politically incorrect smartsass! I wonder what that's all about? Cynical older men who can't believe they are 50+ perhaps?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2012)

Age is a number, and there's no reason why one should start to behave like 'old' people do... or like how other people of the same age do if they behave like much older people.
I don't think I'll ever quit being like a 2 years old in some ways


----------



## happigift (Mar 10, 2012)

I am 24 LOL,not the oldest


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2012)

I lived only 50% of my life.... still a nice long way to go... and to improve !


----------



## WoodardL (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm only 26 and I guess there must be users here older than me


----------



## reed (Dec 6, 2012)

Jack Benny was always 39


----------



## jbarley (Dec 6, 2012)

Well so far it appears I'm winning. 3/4 of a century and counting...
View attachment 8363


----------



## sgould (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm 67.

I've been officially old for some years now.  I found out I was old when I got on a busy bus and a lady got up and offered me her seat!!


----------



## reed (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm 58 and I gave my seat in the Metro to a drunken teen. Don't even think why I did such a silly thing.


----------



## jbarley (Dec 7, 2012)

reed said:


> I'm 58 and I gave my seat in the Metro to a drunken teen. Don't even think why I did such a silly thing.



so if he barfed it would be in his lap and not over everyone standing near him.


----------



## reed (Dec 8, 2012)

jbarley said:


> so if he barfed it would be in his lap and not over everyone standing near him.



 He didn't barf. If so, I would have got off at the next station. Gone upstairs, out of the station and had a brew.


----------

